# Semi Nude in my Blog?



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

this was my experience yesterday when chat with ym
me : (giving my blog link) visit it, maybe you interested on it
friend : is it any porn or nude pictures there?
me : no, but many semi nude if you want to see it..
friend : oh great
me   : yeah and they try to hold each other
friend : ok i'll check it out
(after few seconds)
friend : damm...its about martial art
me : lol...yeah semi nude guys try to hold each other ( i mean grappling)

i thought my friend don't read carefully my blog adress (as seen in my signature)

anyway this was real story...(i translate it into English language)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2008)

look here


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

wow very hilarious...pics also funny...they are laughing while practicing


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL! Made me think of this:


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 20, 2008)

have seen that....and yeah seems they're enjoy it


----------

